# Sour or Slow Crop? and Vomitting



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

4th day hand feeding my 3 weeks old baby tiel ..

He is till not used on the food, doesn't come to the syringe and afraid of me! ..

I feed him 4 times a day .. last night on 9:00pm was the last time i fed him and when i woke up in the morning i woke up to see a small amount of food left in his crop ! thats when i was sure that he is having a slow crop !

he is so hungry n dehydrated now ! he is crying for food but i only gave him like 4 mls of "*Lactated Ringers*"* following srtiels advices from her blog*, but when i gave him the first shot he started sneezing like 4-5 times and then vomited ! it was water n some tiny bit of food ! then i gave him a little bit again n he vomited for the second time but this time was less than the first time 1-2 drops only maybe..

my baby looks ill ! n i'm so much clueless about what it should be but i assumed its sour crop !

what should i do? keep on giving him the Lactated Ringers until seeing his crop goes empty?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a link to Srtiels remedies for slow and sour crop, shes amazing and her site is so helpful!
http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


EDIT: Oops I read over your post too quick and didnt see that you already used her advice.....sorry wish I could be more helpful. Hopefully someone can help!


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply anyways Sarah  ...

I wish somebody could help us  .. my baby is not feeling good n I'm in pain for him ..

I came back home to see his crop almost completely empty, so i gave him some banana mixed with a couple of drops of the Lactated Ringers ! like 4 mls ! to see whats going to happen !

he keeps on crying with eyes half opened


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...first off, tiels don't like fruit so you might consider using vegs. in the formula. You also need a source of protein, if you don't have that the body can't build muscle and also the immune system is not optimum.

Can you find Boxed baby food rice cereal? Use it for the base of your formula. Add in some baby food veggies. As to protein, two great sources are: Brewers Yeast and Bee Pollen. Check a health food store to see if they have it. Add 1/4 tsp of each to each feeding. ALSO, add 1/2 tsp. of plain yogurt. You can use the Lactated Ringers solution for the water to mix the formula.

From your posting above it sounds like you may have partially aspirated the baby. If the bird is showing any signs of respiratory problems it is going to need some Vit.A added (just a drop or pinch) added to each feeding. If you can find a health food store the best natural source for Vit. A is Beta-carotene...see if you can find some. *And also* add the Spice Remedy to each feeding for a week or two.

Bottomline you have to make the diet more nutritious and also please don't feed straight fluids to the baby because the risks of aspiration and respiratory problems are great.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

> Can you find Boxed baby food rice cereal? Use it for the base of your formula


*- No I can't , can I make it at home? boil the rice and make it like a pudding?*





> Add in some baby food veggies. As to protein, two great sources are: Brewers Yeast and Bee Pollen


*- I have the Brewers Yeast pills, not the Bee Pollen I'm clueless about it ! should I sprinkle some of the Brewers Yeast pills in the mixture?*





> And also add the Spice Remedy to each feeding for a week or two.


*-What is the Spice Remedy ? ;/*





> ...you may have partially aspirated the baby. If the bird is showing any signs of respiratory problems it is going to need some...


*What are the signs ? I hope I didn't ! But it seems ! there is like a balloon on the right side ! not the left !*


MANY THANKS TO YOU !!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...another thought...if you have any papaya, add it to the formula...it will help with digestion.

Yes you can boil some rice and mash it to use for the formula. Save the rice water and you can use it for the water also for mixing the formula. You can also bowl hulled millet and use it for the base of the formula too.

Crush 1/4 tablet of the Brewers Yeast and add to the formula. 

Here is the Spice remedy
--------------------------------

Take a small jar and mix thoroughly the following, which the base stock:

2 tsp. of garlic powder (not garlic salt)

1/2 tsp of cinnamon

1/2 tsp. of ginger

There are several ways that I will use to treat. If it is a single bird or just a couple I will mix up a small solution and either give orally or use a small crop tube and feed directly into the crop.

I will mix 1/8 teaspoon of the spice mix with 2cc of water. (Optional a pinch of Probiotics or Yogurt, and Brewers Yeast can be added if the baby appears pale or stressed)

Each chick is given a 1/2cc (.5cc) 2 times a day for 5-7 days.

If I am hand feeding a lot of babies I will mix ¼ teaspoon PER ½ cup of formula 2 times a day.

This combination of spices will help cut down on the yeast and bacteria by means of inhibiting overgrowth while boosting the immune system, and providing nutritional and supportive care to the digestive tract, body and organs. The spice remedy is designed more as a supportive treatment rather than for any antibacterial or antifungal properties. The dosage is too low to be truly effective as a stand alone antibiotic


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

> - if you have any papaya, add it to the formula...it will help with digestion.


- We don't have Papaya --" ! We are such a poor country !


+ I did the following:

- Boiled some rice, celery, green bell pepper in the same jar and mashed it.- added the Lactated Ringers as the base of the formula.
- added brewers yeast
- added plain yogurt

Mixed it all till its like a pudding !!

and the result was:

When My baby "Miki" tasted it he went CRAZY and immediately begged the syringe for more !! unlike when I was feeding him the other formulas ! he was rejecting it BAD !

I was like WOW !!

THANK YOU SRTIELS


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm glad the formula mix worked! The fruit might have been why the baby would not like the formula because of the sweetness which they don't like. If you have more veggies such as broccalli, squash, or green beans you can add them too.

You might be able to find Papaya tablets at a pharmacy. If so if the crop is a little slow moving you can crush up a 1/4 tablet to the feeding.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Also, millet is a source of protein. If you can find some shelled/hulled millet you can drinf that into a powder and add to the formula. You can also shell some sunflower seeds and mix some of that it. Sunflower actually contains quite a few vitamins and nutrients.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

> You might be able to find Papaya tablets at a pharmacy. If so if the crop is a little slow moving you can crush up a 1/4 tablet to the feeding


*I'm not sure though ! but still I'll be searching in the pharmacies ! , In case I don't find it could the Lactated Ringers be an alternate ?*



> Also, millet is a source of protein. If you can find some shelled/hulled millet you can drinf that into a powder and add to the formula. You can also shell some sunflower seeds and mix some of that it. Sunflower actually contains quite a few vitamins and nutrients.


Shelled millet is kinda impossible to find --" ! but I have crashed sunflower seeds and I have added it to the formula several times ! I'll add it to the new mixture too


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*In case I don't find it could the Lactated Ringers be an alternate ?*
---------------------------------------------------

No...the Ringers is just for hydration.

If you can't find papaya you might look for digestive enzymes. Papaya or digestive enzymes helps break down the food and also aids in nutrient absorption in the digestive tract.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

I woke up this morning to see a completely empty crop  thank u very much !
but I have another problem with him !!

Since he is making wissy sounds, sometimes sneezes from time to time ! and eyes are half opened looking dehydrated !!!

Do u think that I have aspirated him ? is the Vit.A an enough treatment for any respiratory infection? He is also moving his head n neck in a weird way ! But I'm not seeing any weird change in his left side of the neck n back neck , only a gulped some air n I'm seeing it on the right side which he is burping it out !

he does his normal activities like cleaning himself !!

But now something VERY WEIRD happened !!

He was cleaning himself right beside me standing on the towel I heard him screaming and flipped over the couch ! when I rushed to pick him up he made a very big dropping ;/ !! watery one though !! No air anywhere seems he burped it all out !

and now he is acting normal again --" !!


Some tough mission you know ...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If aspirated you might be able to hear a rattling fluidy sound in the head or chest. The Vit A will help and the Spice Remedy will help boost the immune system.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Not hearing anything weird other than his own wissy voice !!

Another thing you know, The *droppings are watery* ! either all water or water+ some tiny green thing !!

is that normal ? what could cause that? do u think its the brewers yeast ? I heard too much protein causes that, and as you said brewers yeast is a great source of that ! though I use 1\4 of a pill for each two feedings !


----------

